# The new YouTube video layout



## Vidboy10 (Apr 6, 2010)

I know this is like my 6th topic today but, when I saw dice's Sig I thought to myself. What do other people think of the new layout? For me, I absolutly hate it, its messy, cluttered, and uncomfortable.

Your thoughts?


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 6, 2010)

Terrible. It definitely feels cluttered.


----------



## Raika (Apr 6, 2010)

I hate it. The old one is so much better. The new layout is a total mess...


----------



## SherlockHolmeboy (Apr 6, 2010)

They replaced ratings with Like and Unlike. Facebook much?


----------



## prowler (Apr 6, 2010)

I still have the old layout :3
But weeks back, I had the layout for about 3 days then it changed back to the old layout.

and no, I don't like it


----------



## X D D X (Apr 6, 2010)

It's horrible. Why change something that's not broken?


----------



## mrfatso (Apr 6, 2010)

it's youtube way of saying, blah, i am bored and i have nothing better to do than to mess around with the layout.

This probably wouldnt be the last time they changed something. You know, for some reason when i saw youtube, i thought of facebook, weird..


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 6, 2010)

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/748
http://userscripts.org/
They exist for a reason people.

I will admit though it did break the main youtube script I used...... I forgot how awful comments were.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 6, 2010)

This new youtube update is the worst yet, it's an absolute joke.


----------



## suruz (Apr 6, 2010)

I HATE it... I want it to DIE >:@


----------



## Aeladya (Apr 6, 2010)

I hate it! I was uploading a video, explaining my lack of updates to my like 30 viewers and it took 2 hours for a 2:40 video to upload! 2 freaking hours! It was only a voice clip and a picture for fucks sake! I can't imagine what the loading times will be like when I start my LP's again! Jesus! It shouldn't take 2 hours to upload a 3 minute video with nothing, but a picture and a fucking voice clip! It's a mess. The video was really small too so I have no idea WTF is their problem.


----------



## Defiance (Apr 7, 2010)

Nope, I don't like it..  They need the ratings system back.  I also don't like how people's usernames look in the comments section now.

Ah, I remember the good ol' days of early '06..


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 7, 2010)

It's decent. I hated it at first.
Upon further browsing, I found it to be more 'professional-looking'. I wish they had the ability to remove comments from the page.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the new layout.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 7, 2010)

It looks crowded and kinda messy, but I didn't like the old layout either...I don't know..

I do like Like/Unlike feature more then stars, but then again, I hate that i have to actually click to see how is the video rated?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyways....in the end, I don't care how the layout actually looks like, to be honest


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 7, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> It's decent. I hated it at first.
> Upon further browsing, I found it to be more 'professional-looking'. I wish they had the ability to remove comments from the page.


I second the thought of removing user comments from that site.


----------



## ShadowSol (Apr 7, 2010)

new youtube is terrible.. just terrible
i hate it. i was so used to the old one tooooo zomfg. -,-


----------



## Painguy (Apr 7, 2010)

its way to cluttered, and ugly. It sucks.


----------



## Dragoonchoco (Apr 7, 2010)

Yep i hate the new layout too.


----------



## SPH73 (Apr 7, 2010)

I hate the new layout. Youtube is dead to me


----------



## anaxs (Apr 7, 2010)

i like the older one better


----------



## Jotokun (Apr 7, 2010)

I cant find anything on the newer one. I'm all for change, but not when it makes things harder or removes features. For example, there's no "Videos by same person" box anymore, only a larger "Related videos" box. The ratings and time people post comments dont show up unless you have the mouse over them. Author comments used to be highlighted yellow, but now blend in with everything else. It also feels much more cluttered/less organized


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

Jotokun said:
			
		

> I cant find anything on the newer one. I'm all for change, but not when it makes things harder or removes features. For example, there's no "Videos by same person" box anymore, only a larger "Related videos" box. The ratings and time people post comments dont show up unless you have the mouse over them. Author comments used to be highlighted yellow, but now blend in with everything else. It also feels much more cluttered/less organized


The videos by the same person is on top of the video. Where it says how many videos they have. Click around there.


----------



## purechaos996 (Apr 7, 2010)

New layout is Fake and _*snip_. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The old layout was better, If they brought back the 5* system and made it easier to separate the comments so they dont look all crammed into that small area it wouldnt be so bad


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 7, 2010)

hate it , I was very lost, They should change it back , should have never change it >.>


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 7, 2010)

This happens every single time they change it, people complain and bitch a lot, I don't like the new layout either, but fuck, it doesn't even take that long to get used to it.


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 7, 2010)

Wtf, I thought this was an April Fool's Joke but it's still like that.  Yeah it sucks horribly.


----------



## Splych (Apr 7, 2010)

SherlockHolmeboy said:
			
		

> They replaced ratings with Like and Unlike. Facebook much?


Worst idea ever. Now I'll never know whether a video is good or not out of 5 stars.
Honestly, it sucks. I just hate it. I miss the old YouTube layout.


----------



## playallday (Apr 7, 2010)

It bugged me for an hour or two, but now I prefer it. 

Still miss the rating, they should have left it and added the up or down as well.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I may have to clear my cache


----------



## Hakoda (Apr 7, 2010)

I hate the new layout, I can't post comments. I like the first layout that they had before Google started messing with it.


----------



## Ryukouki (Apr 7, 2010)

Hate it too. Looks really cluttered now...


----------



## Advi (Apr 7, 2010)

I hate how Google tries to make everything so bland and white...


----------



## dustinYo (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't like it very much.  But, much like everything else, I'll grow accustomed to it.  Give me a few months, and I'm sure that I'll be completely fine with it.


----------



## prowler (Apr 7, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> SherlockHolmeboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://youtube-global.blogspot.com/2010/03...-all-users.html
I think it is better than the old rating system because that got misused, badly.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 7, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> I don't see it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't.


----------



## IgiveUgas (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't like it at all.  They need to change it back.


----------



## Porobu (Apr 8, 2010)

TERRIBLE


----------



## Leo Cantus (Apr 8, 2010)

I hate it, they should definitely change it back. You shouldnt change something that has nothing wrong with it


----------



## Hardkaare (Apr 8, 2010)

The new one aint bad, the old one was just better.

The previous one was the best they ever had IMO.


----------



## Raika (Apr 8, 2010)

They should give an option to use the old one instead of forcing the new one on everyone.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 8, 2010)

God I hate this new Youtube layout ....


----------



## Tac 21 (Apr 8, 2010)

I only see it when I'm on a Mac, never on my windows computer.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 8, 2010)

I liked the old one better, but overall I don't really hate the new one

The only thing I really dislike is the playlists. The "next video" button is placed next to play (which makes no sense IMO) and the randomize button seems to be completely gone (anyone found it?).


----------



## Mario92 (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh how I just love firefox: http://userstyles.org/styles/17653


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 8, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> God I hate this new Youtube layout ....


I couldn't agree more. I can't find anything.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 8, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah WTF. I don't even find the rate button or so, really annoying.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 8, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's worse, with the new layout I even have to click every single one of my subscription videos to open them so they'll be removed from the subscriptions box. Before, there was this nice little button that just let me delete the fucks when I wanted to.


----------



## nintendopower64 (Apr 8, 2010)

I hate the new layout. i have a channel: NPLXIV, it hasnt got much on it. But the related post things are different and theres other issues.....i grew to kinda enjoy the newish channel layout back in july. The newlayout for the site though kinda ruins my fun on youtube.....i bet the same idoits who made E.T for the atari designed the new layout for you tube.


----------



## KnightFire (Apr 12, 2010)

I h8 it too, took me forever to find the damn embed code


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 12, 2010)

They say it saves bandwidth.
I seem to like though.


----------



## YayMii (Apr 16, 2010)

This YouTube layout killed my YouTube. Literally (I can't watch videos at all because they changed the code on the video page. It blocks Opera now D=).


----------



## PyroSpark (Apr 16, 2010)

I hate the new layout. Completely useless.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 16, 2010)

I want the star ratings back. The thumbs up is shite. I had 5 stars on my videos now look a damn thumbs up. It's just not the same.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 16, 2010)

I didn't read the poll right, and accidentally voted that I'm comfortable with it...I absolutely hate it though.  It's more cluttered than it ever was before, and there are more menus you have to go through, making it less simplistic than they wanted it to be.


----------



## Dialexio (Apr 16, 2010)

Features have gone missing from the pages. HTML5 support was broken, no way to make a video response, no star ratings any more... Need I say more?


			
				YayMii said:
			
		

> This YouTube layout killed my YouTube. Literally (I can't watch videos at all because they changed the code on the video page. It blocks Opera now D=).


As per Opera's instructions, running an update check should fix the issue.


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 16, 2010)

new layout seems cool


----------



## Njrg (Apr 17, 2010)

I always hate the new layouts of any site.

They always claim "We're doing this to make the site easier to navigate" even though THEY KNOW that we're already used to the current layout and changing anything will just cause frustration, confusion, and hate.

Just you wait... once we finally start getting used to this new shit, they're going to change it again. :\

And the cycle continues.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

its cool. i get confused when i look for recent vids.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

Overall, i think they have tryed to make a design to help save bandwith as well as make members and guests of youtube happy. However, i dont think it has worked. They need to change it back.  Its very messy, cant find anything, un organized.  Overall, not very good.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 18, 2010)

Ever since YouTube started removing every video with music in it, I stopped caring for it. I hate the way they work now, I hate the new layout because it's incredibly messy, I hate most YouTubers because they're retarded, etc. The only YouTube videos I watch are embedded ones (on the temp).


----------



## scrtmstr (Apr 19, 2010)

I dislike the new layout, don't hate it, but just dislike it.
Also it keeps switching between the old one and the new layout sometimes. Most videos are in the new layout, but when I click on the recommended video list, it changes back to the older version, really weird.


----------



## 67birdman (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree it llooks better and all, but its so much worse to use..


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 21, 2010)

The new layout is fine


----------



## fannnkobe (Apr 23, 2010)

New layout seems stupid.


----------

